# CSV - employer accepting responsibility for the costs



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

Is any one submit the Critical Skill Visa Application in Bangalore VFS office recently.
If yes then please let me know is the below documents are mandatory.

A written undertaking by the employer accepting responsibility for the costs related to the deportation of the applicant and his or her dependent family members, should it become necessary

A written undertaking by the employer to ensure that the passport of his or her employee is valid at all times for the duration of his or her employment


If yes, how do we get the employment with out Visa. I assume that once we get the CSV then we will get the job .

Also all the required documents are Notarized mandatory or certified copies are enough?

Regards,
Sharma.


----------



## Babs2 (Nov 16, 2017)

CSV falls into two categories, CSV with an employer and CSV without an employer. If you re applying without employment you do not need the stated requirements. But when you get the CSV without an employer you need to be employed within a year and submit proof to the Director General.


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the response. Where can I mention CSV without an employer in the application document.


----------



## Babs2 (Nov 16, 2017)

You do not need any special requirements to indicate that. Its just the documents.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

hi, have you submitted your csv ? How much balance did you show in your bank statement ?


----------



## mallikap (May 9, 2017)

Hi

As per the DHA norms you have to show 15000 INR from last 3 months. Better to show more than that (near to 50k)

Regards,
Mallikarjuna


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

mallikap said:


> Hi
> 
> As per the DHA norms you have to show 15000 INR from last 3 months. Better to show more than that (near to 50k)
> 
> ...


Thanks Mallikarjuna. I am showing approx 55k ...I hope that is good enough as I already have a offer letter .


----------



## savg (Jan 19, 2018)

mharish1219 said:


> hi, have you submitted your csv ? How much balance did you show in your bank statement ?


50000 INR is required


----------

